# Pag-gigitara



## Kazman

Hi!
I was experimenting with Tagalog the other day and tried to build my own phrase using the _Lonely Planet Filipino Phrasebook_.  Here it is:

*Gusto ko ang paggigitara.  ->  I like playing guitar.*

Please tell me if this is right.  
  Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

Just insert a hyphen : *pag-gigitara*.
Otherwise, great job !


----------



## Wacky...

I'm not an expert in _standard written Filipino_ but I guess the hyphen there is optional since, in this case, it is just used to indicate a glottal stop or simply to mean that the preceding consonant in "pag" is not linked with the vowel sound of the verb element.

That is why words like _pagmamahal_, _paggawa_, etc. do not require hyphens.


----------

